# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Ευρωπαϊκές ORiNOCO Gold a/b PCMCIA με $27.99

## dti

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 5703761908

Μάλλον ΔΕΝ έχουν κοννέκτορα για σύνδεση με εξωτερική κεραία. 
Ομως κάτι πρέπει να γίνεται με ιδιοκατασκευή...

Είναι οι φθηνότερες (και μοναδικές; ) PCMCIA κάρτες που παίζουν και στην UNI-III μπάντα στα 5 GHz (5725-5825 MHz).
Για δοκιμές αλλά και για όσους έχουν Orinoco AP-2000, -2500.

Στέλνει απ ευθείας και Ελλάδα (αρκετές άλλες Orinoco σε καλές τιμές)

----------


## jasonpap

είναι οι ίδιες με του justdeal?εαν ναι τοτε δεν εχουν κονεκτορα.Πόσο θα βγουν σύνολο;

----------


## dti

http://store.yahoo.com/justdeals/846002.html

Τις έχει $19.95 και είναι ολοκαίνουργιες (όχι ανακατασκευασμένες).
Θα χτυπήσω μερικές σε λίγες μέρες. Εκτιμώμενο κόστος γύρω στα 28 ευρώ.

----------


## papashark

Άμα τους πεις θα σου βρουν και pci που είναι και πιο χρήσιμες και ποιο οικονομικές.

----------


## dti

Θα μάθω και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## johnecomm

Δέν έχουν εκσωτερικό Connector
Υπάρχουν "μανταλάκια" για εξωτερική κεραία
Και "παίζουν" 802.11a (5,1 - 5,3 Ghz)

Regards
Ioannis

----------


## lambrosk

Μόνο αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα και για εξωτερική κεραία θέλω και εγώ μία , μέχρι εκεί τα 25-30 ευρώ...
*
EDIT: Άκυρο τότε*

----------


## dti

Δεν έχουν δυνατότητα για εξωτερική κεραία (τουλάχιστον χωρίς εγχείριση), αφού το είπε ο johnecomm (ειδικός σe Orinoco) αλλά μου το επιβεβαίωσε και ο πωλητής από το ebay.

----------


## ysam

Θέλω και εγώ μια παρακαλώ..

*EDIT*

Sorry τελικά θέλω 4 τώρα που τις είδα καλύτερα..

----------


## ysam

Τελικά???

Θα πάρουμε?

-Γιάννης

----------

